# LEDs: Error Free / Lifetime Warranty ? Complete Interior LED Kit, Reverse LEDs, License Plate LEDs, Fog Light LEDs, H7rc Halogen to Xenon Conversion K



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*LEDs: Error Free / Lifetime Warranty – Complete Interior LED Kit, Reverse LEDs, License Plate LEDs, Fog Light LEDs, H7rc Halogen to Xenon Conversion Kit, City LEDs*Ships FREE*



_*[$3 off coupon when you like us on FB] – [Check out customer Photos on IG] – [Subscribe to our Youtube Channel for DIYs]
*_

​All our *HID & LEDs* have a *Lifetime Warranty* & *Ship Free* within the US! They are also *Error Free*!

*Why shop with deAutoLED?*
Besides having a Lifetime Warranty and Free Shipping on all our items, we also care about our customers and Customers being 100% happy. *Customer Service* comes first here at deAutoLED.

We also test all our LEDs in each model prior to selling - this guarantees that all LEDs will:
1. *Fit perfectly* into your housing
2. Be *Bright* in the housing
3. The *beam angle *looks classy and perfect
4. They are *100% error free *in your car

*Quick shipping times:* we ship the *same* or* next day* after receiving your order with a *tracking #*, we take pride in shipping items quickly to our customers. 


*Complete Interior LED Kit - choose no footwells or from blue, red or white footwells!*
Interior LED Kit for the VW Tiguan

*Our H7RC HID Kit is Plug & Play / Error Free! Creates more visibility for a safer and more enjoyable ride!*
H7rc Halogen to Xenon Conversion HID Kit

*Now that you have an HID Kit, your fogs need to match and be bright - our LED Fog Light Kit works great!*
LED Fog Light Kit for your Tiguan

*City LEDs will add a new feel and look to your car's headlights*
City LEDs for your Tiguan

*Complete LED Housing - compatible with only 2012.5 and below. *
LED Housing for your Tiguan

*LED Bulbs with plug in resistors - compatible with all models - with this option you keep your OEM housing and replace your bulbs with LEDs!*
LEDs with resistors for your OEM Tiguan Housing

*Light up the outside of your car for safer entry when it is dark outside - this is bright!*
Puddle LEDs for your Tiguan 

*12 Chip LEDs for your Tiguan's Puddle Door Lights!*
Puddle LEDs 

*Reverse LEDS *NEW*!*
Reverse LEDs

*OSRAM Front Turn Signal [H16/PSY24W Models] *NEW*!*
Front Turn Signals

*Bright Trunk LED Strip - this has 48 LEDs to light up your entire trunk-brightest option available! *
48 LED Trunk Strip

*We are always adding and updated our LEDs for your Tiguan - click the link below to take you to all LEDs for your Tiguan.*
CLICK HERE FOR NEW LED LISTINGS FOR YOUR TIGUAN!


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

For whatever reason the LED housing and city LED links both took me to the license plate LEDs.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NeonHuevo said:


> For whatever reason the LED housing and city LED links both took me to the license plate LEDs.


The links seem to be correct in the listing...

City LEDs

Lic Plate Housing

Thank you


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

Do the "SIDE VIEW MIRROR PUDDLE LED HOUSING FITS: MK6 GOLF/GTI" fit 2012+ Tiguans? They seem like a better option than the drop in bulbs.

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75426

If so, would they be plug and play, or require rewiring?

Thanks!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kleckers69 said:


> Do the "SIDE VIEW MIRROR PUDDLE LED HOUSING FITS: MK6 GOLF/GTI" fit 2012+ Tiguans? They seem like a better option than the drop in bulbs.
> 
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75426
> 
> ...


Hi, that will not fit your car's housing. 

The single LED are very bright though:


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Reverse LEDs installed*

deAutokey's LEDs worked with no bulb out displayed on dash. I chose the non CREE LED version less blinding to the eye. Also the CREE projector version had a no error on dash as well.


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Hi, that will not fit your car's housing.
> 
> The single LED are very bright though:


Thanks for the info!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kleckers69 said:


> Thanks for the info!


You're welcome, let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

deAutoKey.com said:


> You're welcome, let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you


Have a quick question? what is the difference between your GTI MK6 Reverse light and the Tiguan Reverse light.? 
From what I could see they are identical as far as size (194) and amount of LED (10) in each bulb, but there is about a $10 difference in price.



GTI MK6
TIGUAN


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

slicccknut said:


> Have a quick question? what is the difference between your GTI MK6 Reverse light and the Tiguan Reverse light.?
> From what I could see they are identical as far as size (194) and amount of LED (10) in each bulb, but there is about a $10 difference in price.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are two different models. One is the projector/cree/longer LED [Tiguan] and one is the SMG model which is smaller/no projector housing so it fits into the GTI MK6 small euro tail. 


Thank you for the question


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Those are two different models. One is the projector/cree/longer LED [Tiguan] and one is the SMG model which is smaller/no projector housing so it fits into the GTI MK6 small euro tail.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the question


Thank you for the clarification.
I was seconds from buying the GTI reverse lights instead.
Would you happen to have an image of the actual LED Bulb Itself.?

Thank You Again


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

slicccknut said:


> Thank you for the clarification.
> I was seconds from buying the GTI reverse lights instead.
> Would you happen to have an image of the actual LED Bulb Itself.?
> 
> Thank You Again


I spoke with deAuto, they are going to lower it for a limited time.

:thumbup:


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

slicccknut: I used the GTI version in my Tiguan. It is much shorter and there is no projector housing. It is on a PCB board and if remember correctly there was 15 SMDs 6 on 2 sides and 3 on top. Both were very bright. You can see from my pic above


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VWTiger210 said:


> slicccknut: I used the GTI version in my Tiguan. It is much shorter and there is no projector housing. It is on a PCB board and if remember correctly there was 15 SMDs 6 on 2 sides and 3 on top. Both were very bright. You can see from my pic above


:thumbup: Thank you, we just had 2 more people test this out, we are going to be shipping out the other one.

PRICE LOWERED!
:thumbup:


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

VWTiger210 said:


> slicccknut: I used the GTI version in my Tiguan. It is much shorter and there is no projector housing. It is on a PCB board and if remember correctly there was 15 SMDs 6 on 2 sides and 3 on top. Both were very bright. You can see from my pic above


Cool!! Thank You for letting me know that the GTI one works with the Tiguan. 
I might go with the GTI one since I don't want my reverse lights to look like headlights 
When reversing. Was it difficult to remove the bumper to replace the reverse bulbs.? I drive 
the R-Line Tiguan so I have to worry about removing the arches..


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

slicccknut said:


> Cool!! Thank You for letting me know that the GTI one works with the Tiguan.
> I might go with the GTI one since I don't want my reverse lights to look like headlights
> When reversing. Was it difficult to remove the bumper to replace the reverse bulbs.? I drive
> the R-Line Tiguan so I have to worry about removing the arches..


Here is the video I referenced to get the job done
http://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2014_Volkswagen_Tiguan_SE_2.0L_4_Cyl._Turbo/lights/reverse_light


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup: Thank you, we just had 2 more people test this out, we are going to be shipping out the other one.
> 
> PRICE LOWERED!
> :thumbup:


Will the MK7 Tail Light LED BULB replacement works for the Tiguan as well.?

Here is the link: http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-complete-brake-osram-led-kit-bright-error-free-plug-play


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

slicccknut said:


> Will the MK7 Tail Light LED BULB replacement works for the Tiguan as well.?
> 
> Here is the link: http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-complete-brake-osram-led-kit-bright-error-free-plug-play


Great question, what type of bulb does your car require? They can look into this for you.

Thank you


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

Do you have any bulbs for the cornering lights in the bi-xenon housings?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

MK6JSW said:


> Do you have any bulbs for the cornering lights in the bi-xenon housings?


Yes, you most likely have to remove your headlights to install the LED cornering lights though. What bulb type do you need?

Thank you


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup:


I bought my led kit some time about a month go installed it and now that the weather is getting warmer my led kit is starting to flicker every time it gets hot. It only does it when it either the light has been turned on for a while or when my Tiguan has been park in the sun for a long time. I had my front dome light replace but haven't had the chance put them in and now last night my footwell led lights started to flicker. I haven't had a chance to install my puddle lights and I'm worried. I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

slicccknut said:


> I bought my led kit some time about a month go installed it and now that the weather is getting warmer my led kit is starting to flicker every time it gets hot. It only does it when it either the light has been turned on for a while or when my Tiguan has been park in the sun for a long time. I had my front dome light replace but haven't had the chance put them in and now last night my footwell led lights started to flicker. I haven't had a chance to install my puddle lights and I'm worried. I'm not sure what's going on.


Sorry to hear about those issues, it is not common and could be an issue with the LEDs and that can be replaced under their lifetime warranty, were you able to contact them, if not, please email them with the form below and they will reply and help you out right away:
http://deautokey.com/contact

Thank you and sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

I tookout my tail light assembly to see how hard it was to do so and put back in. I discovered there is an extra bulb socket at the bottom of the holder and where the amber lens is sitting there is a plastic mold piece blocking where the supposed bulb is to go. Am I assuming this is where the European turn signal bulbs go?


Also looking to get another set of LEDs for the rear looks like I need 2 sets of 194 and 1 set of 7506(1156) how much would that run me?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VWTiger210 said:


> I tookout my tail light assembly to see how hard it was to do so and put back in. I discovered there is an extra bulb socket at the bottom of the holder and where the amber lens is sitting there is a plastic mold piece blocking where the supposed bulb is to go. Am I assuming this is where the European turn signal bulbs go?
> 
> Also looking to get another set of LEDs for the rear looks like I need 2 sets of 194 and 1 set of 7506(1156) how much would that run me?


Hi, we are not 100% sure what lights those could be, usually they are fog lights if they are missing and you have to enable them, but if you find more info, let us know.

What will the 194 and 1156 will be used for so we can see what error free/bright LEDs we have available.

Thank you


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Hi, we are not 100% sure what lights those could be, usually they are fog lights if they are missing and you have to enable them, but if you find more info, let us know.
> 
> What will the 194 and 1156 will be used for so we can see what error free/bright LEDs we have available.
> 
> Thank you


Actually it is 7506 is used for brake/signal/tail 194 rear side marker.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VWTiger210 said:


> Actually it is 7506 is used for brake/signal/tail 194 rear side marker.


They have both - if you email [email protected] - they can get you more info.

Thank you


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Left Side LED, Right Side Stock


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

Ordered a set of rear tail light LEDs 1156 and 194s will post pics after receiving and installing.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VWTiger210 said:


> Ordered a set of rear tail light LEDs 1156 and 194s will post pics after receiving and installing.


Thank you, we look forward to your feedback here.
:thumbup:


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

I used this bulb for the fender tail light housing which is the 1156 type

The left side light is the LED 1156 is noticeably brighter than stock that is still in the right side.
the 194 wedge LEDs that were supplied to me were too big for the housing. Need smaller ones.

I tested all 3 LED types for the 1156 all were the same amount of brightness.

No bulb out error displayed on all the bulbs I tested


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you ! 

The listing for the tail/brake kit is now up for sale:
http://deautokey.com/product/comple...right-error-free-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-tails

:thumbup:


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

Just picked up a set of deAutoKey license plate bulbs from a local who sold his Tiguan, I installed them in my 2012 Tiguan and get bulb out errors instantly, however the lights still work. Any ideas? They are the replacement housing ones. They look great lit up.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VeeDubbinJetta91 said:


> Just picked up a set of deAutoKey license plate bulbs from a local who sold his Tiguan, I installed them in my 2012 Tiguan and get bulb out errors instantly, however the lights still work. Any ideas? They are the replacement housing ones. They look great lit up.


We are not sure what they have or if they bought them from us, many people buy LEDs and think they are ours or forget, but it is not an issue we saw before, can you contact us with photos before making a post about this? We'd just like to confirm it is ours and that he sent you all the right items, as they have resistors that eliminate the errors.

Please email us: [email protected]

We will help you right away.

Thank you


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

deAutoKey.com said:


> We are not sure what they have or if they bought them from us, many people buy LEDs and think they are ours or forget, but it is not an issue we saw before, can you contact us with photos before making a post about this? We'd just like to confirm it is ours and that he sent you all the right items, as they have resistors that eliminate the errors.
> 
> Please email us: [email protected]
> 
> ...


I appreciate the quick reply, please know I am not looking to warranty as I am not the original owner. He told me they were bought from you so that's all I have to go off of. Here are pictures of the lights. 




























I did notice something on your website that said 2012.5+ couldn't use these, mine is a 2012 MY but no idea if it's a 2012.5+



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Those are not going to be error free, if you buy ours now it will be 100% error free with built in resistors-it looks like he most likely coded errors out - again, these linked below will be error free:

http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-full-license-plate-housing-fits-touareg-tiguan-passat


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks for the information, I will look into coding them out with my vag-com, if that doesn't work I will pick some up from you guys. Thanks again for the info


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VeeDubbinJetta91 said:


> Thanks for the information, I will look into coding them out with my vag-com, if that doesn't work I will pick some up from you guys. Thanks again for the info


Thanks for working with us.


----------



## sundays (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello,
2016 Tiguan R-line here. Stock reverse lights are very dim (what were they thinking?). Does the LED kit you are offering fit the 2016 Tiguan? Is there interference/glare with the backup camera?
Thank you.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

sundays said:


> Hello,
> 2016 Tiguan R-line here. Stock reverse lights are very dim (what were they thinking?). Does the LED kit you are offering fit the 2016 Tiguan? Is there interference/glare with the backup camera?
> Thank you.


Hi, our LEDs will work fine, and it will only enhance the reverse camera:











98DUB said:


> Left Side LED, Right Side Stock


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

And we can modify any kit with red, blue or white LEDs at not extra cost:









Bright trunk LED is also included:


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

That's not a 2016. Do you have any pics of the 2016 camera image at nite before and after? The new MIB nite view is bright and clear compared to the older RNS. Visually looking behind is dark and difficult as mentioned the lights are not bright at all. I would like a brighter light visually to see when looking behind but am concerned it could either enhance or wash out the nite image of the newer camera and video.
Also do you have to remove the entire rear bumper cover to gain access to the bulbs? I can't see any other way to get to it.
Thanks!



deAutoKey.com said:


> Hi, our LEDs will work fine, and it will only enhance the reverse camera:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jnmarshall said:


> That's not a 2016. Do you have any pics of the 2016 camera image at nite before and after? The new MIB nite view is bright and clear compared to the older RNS. Visually looking behind is dark and difficult as mentioned the lights are not bright at all. I would like a brighter light visually to see when looking behind but am concerned it could either enhance or wash out the nite image of the newer camera and video.
> Also do you have to remove the entire rear bumper cover to gain access to the bulbs? I can't see any other way to get to it.
> Thanks!


Hi, we do no have that, if you make the purchase and do not like the image you can return them though, but we cannot see it being an issue as we sell these LEDs for the MK7 GTI and they have the same reverse camera as yours.

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Hi, we do no have that, if you make the purchase and do not like the image you can return them though, but we cannot see it being an issue as we sell these LEDs for the MK7 GTI and they have the same reverse camera as yours.
> 
> Please let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you


Cool! Thanks you.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jnmarshall said:


> Cool! Thanks you.


:thumbup: Just let us know if you have any questions.
thank you


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

Do you also do installation? If so, where are you located? If not, it doesn't matter where you are located. Thanks.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

oasis said:


> Do you also do installation? If so, where are you located? If not, it doesn't matter where you are located. Thanks.


Hi, sorry we do not, we can offer help on any questions you have though.

Thanky ou


----------



## JoshPelican (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm hoping to get some interior lights for Christmas, then buy some exterior lights after. Gonna have to do some modifications to install the puddle lights (mirror) and footwell lights!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JoshPelican said:


> I'm hoping to get some interior lights for Christmas, then buy some exterior lights after. Gonna have to do some modifications to install the puddle lights (mirror) and footwell lights!


:thumbup: great gift, many people buy our LEDs as they make great gifts and makes a fun project as everyone is off normally anyway.


----------



## JoshPelican (Nov 3, 2015)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup: great gift, many people buy our LEDs as they make great gifts and makes a fun project as everyone is off normally anyway.


I'll look into those as well! A few people are looking for gift ideas.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JoshPelican said:


> I'll look into those as well! A few people are looking for gift ideas.


:thumbup:


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

Is there going to be a Black Friday sale?


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

Question on taillights.
Is the inside taillight the same bulb as the outside?


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

2012 tiguan SEL

To be more specific curious about bulbs that are in the lights located on the hatch.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Arep said:


> 2012 tiguan SEL
> 
> To be more specific curious about bulbs that are in the lights located on the hatch.


Yes, we have an entire kit, but you only want the hatch LED?
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-2008-current-full-8pc-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

all leds for the Tiguan can be found here:
http://deautokey.com/category/leds-for-tiguan-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs are always tested to work and look good, we guarantee it! Check out recent customer feedback - don't get stuck buying LEDs that don't work - buy with confidence when you shop with deAutoLED.com!










-Our interior LEDs also fades in/out like OEM Lights - get the look you want with our LEDs!

----

www.deAutoLED.com

----


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*New website opening soon! Keep updated and sign up for our mailing list for deals!*



Click photo to sign up! or follow this link:
http://eepurl.com/pr-z9

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

If you really want to light up your trunk you can try our universal LED trunk strip 48 bright white LEDs with all adapters required for a simply plug and play install:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs are an investment.
Check out www.deAutoLED.com to see all our LEDs available! 

LEDs:
-Are an upgrade to any car
-Creates a more appealing & modern look to your car
-Are safer and creates a more enjoyable riding experience 

-Our LEDs come with a Lifetime Warranty!

This is one of the few mods that will normally add to your car’s resale value!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

www.deAutoLED.com Interior LED kits are some of the best on the market for a few reasons.

*Kits are complete & you can customize them:* Choose from red blue or white footwells (includes front & rear!!) - our interior LEDs are complete some interior LED kits include 25 LEDs! - all include door warning & puddle LEDs (if installed in your car) - trunk and everything you need to make your entire car LEDs!! 

*Clean & uniformed look:* Crisp white color temperature that all match in color - no more wondering if the kit you purchased will all match and be a clean white color temperature!

*Plug and play:* Meaning they can be adjusted with your MFD if your current bulbs are controlled by your car's MFD(multi-function display).

On top of that our LEDs will fade in/out when you lock/unlock your doors and they WON'T stay dimly lit.

OEM Look at aftermarket pricing!

We guarantee when you purchase our kit you will see the difference - we do not include 20 LEDs that all look the same even if they are a 921/194 wedge - each bulb will have a different beam angle and design to achieve the best light output for your car's specific housing!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

If you cannot find an LED you need please check out our bulb guide/help page - simply search your bulb and then go to our universal listings:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

universal listings:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-...d-listings-for-all-car-models-all-years-trims

And we are always here to help - many customers have helped us create the perfect LED for your car:
http://deautokey.com/contact

Thank you !


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Clean smooth OEM fade in/out with all of our Interior LEDs including trunk LEDs! 
-our LEDs also WON'T stay dimly lit when your car is off!!


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

Just purchased blue footwells, trunk LED, and reverse LEDs. I must say, they are high quality and much better than the stock lights they replaced in every way. I do have two minor issues though. 1) figment with the footwell LEDs, required me to break out the Dremel and shave off a good amount of plastic on the black housing to get it to close. 2) packaging was poor and instructions were nonexistent. Everything was thrown together in a tiny box. I understand light replacement is easy for the most part and there are videos online but for when I spend >$100 on something I expect at least an effort there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Mk7Rules said:


> Just purchased blue footwells, trunk LED, and reverse LEDs. I must say, they are high quality and much better than the stock lights they replaced in every way. I do have two minor issues though. 1) figment with the footwell LEDs, required me to break out the Dremel and shave off a good amount of plastic on the black housing to get it to close. 2) packaging was poor and instructions were nonexistent. Everything was thrown together in a tiny box. I understand light replacement is easy for the most part and there are videos online but for when I spend >$100 on something I expect at least an effort there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, we appreciate you taking the time to leave your feedback. For the footwells, you can install them without the black plastic backing as that cover is only there to prevent light from shining back but with our LEDs that is not an issue. This will avoid any need for a dremel.

For the instructions, there are so many that if were to include instructions for every item we sent out we would go through a lot of trees. Most of the DIYs are under the "DIY/Links" tab of each product listing or if you email us we can help guide you if we don't have a DIY on our site. We reply within 24 hours or sooner to all emails, we always want to help and make sure our customers have the best experienced when shopping with us.


As a reference... 

For the reverse, and footwells the DIY:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tail-reverse-lights-installation-guide-review

For the trunk there is a video here:


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a 2014 Tiguan and I see two options for the license plate bulbs. '36mm Festoon' and '194/932 Wedges'. I'm not sure which one I would need..


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

wasbaggedonce said:


> I have a 2014 Tiguan and I see two options for the license plate bulbs. '36mm Festoon' and '194/932 Wedges'. I'm not sure which one I would need..


Hi, it varies so it can be tricky. If you show a photo of the bulbs and adapter we can let you know which one you need. Please email [email protected] and they will help you.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DO IT THE RIGHT WAY!

Install a HID kit that will give you more visibility (safer ride/more enjoyable ride) while NOT blinding anyone else on the road!

LISTING : http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

All plug and play easy install - starts in cold/hot weather! No errors!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out our website banner for the latest deals:
http://deautokey.com/


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

*Warranty*

Had to do a warranty claim. Super easy to do and was a simple replacement. :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Arep said:


> Had to do a warranty claim. Super easy to do and was a simple replacement. :thumbup:


Thank you - we always take care of our customers.
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Buy now! All items ship Friday 11/25 with a tracking # - receive your product quickly!


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

I would like to replace all of the incandescent bulbs in my 2013 Tig tail lights with LED. The two lamps on the rear corners and the two lamps on the rear hatch. It looks like the Complete Brake/Tail Light kits only includes two 1156 bulbs. Wouldn't you need more than that to replace all bulbs in the tail lights? I'm thinking you would need four 1156 bulbs and isn't there another bulb that needs to be replaced in each lamp housing?










Found the above image on a Euro forum. Not talking about the lower lamp/turn signal/rear fog lamp. I'm talking about the corner lamp.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bucktown80 said:


> I would like to replace all of the incandescent bulbs in my 2013 Tig tail lights with LED. The two lamps on the rear corners and the two lamps on the rear hatch. It looks like the Complete Brake/Tail Light kits only includes two 1156 bulbs. Wouldn't you need more than that to replace all bulbs in the tail lights? I'm thinking you would need four 1156 bulbs and isn't there another bulb that needs to be replaced in each lamp housing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We only tested the 1156 in this location on this listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/comple...right-error-free-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-tails

Also reverse:
http://deautokey.com/product/revers...s-in-1-bulb-error-free-fits-all-tiguan-models

ALL LEDs we have for the Tiguan tested to work and look good:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims

Thank you


----------



## big_ol_meat (Dec 25, 2014)

Maybe it's a glitch but so far I've had the following issues over the past 18 months:
Front map lights -
Passenger side flickers nonstop and sometimes won't come on
Driver side flickers every few seconds

Trunk/Cargo light - 
Bright flash when I turn the car on and then balances out then it goes out after being on more than ~2 minutes

License plate lights -
passenger side one has burned completely out
driver side light flickers on and off then completely goes out

Is this normal? The one above the rear seat has no issues at all. Customer service is all great.......but having license plate lights go out is a big deal.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

big_ol_meat said:


> Maybe it's a glitch but so far I've had the following issues over the past 18 months:
> Front map lights -
> Passenger side flickers nonstop and sometimes won't come on
> Driver side flickers every few seconds
> ...


Hi, were you able to contact Customer Service? We do not have this on record.

It is not common and we have a very small defect rate on these LEDs, how long was this installed prior to seeing these issues, it is covered under our lifetime warranty so we can help with replacements, please email [email protected] - we just need more information on this so we can look into it further.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New bright reverse LEDs:









Search for your model here:
http://deautokey.com/category/exterior-lighting-reverse-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Great customer review of our 48 TRUNK LED Strip - 100% plug and play & fits all car models, includes velcro and 3m tape for an even easier install:

*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models




Poodini said:


> Once again, deAutoLED comes through with yet another great lighting upgrade! Peep this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have many happy customers and they look even better in person and it lights up all areas of the trunk so no dark spots (regular LED vs LED strip):









Far away shots:

















And if our bright trunk LED is not enough, you can add 48 LED Trunk strip which will sure to bring a smile to your face when you open your trunk:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

H7RC HID Kit for your reflectors / Tiguan:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


recent customer feedback:


sdmullis said:


> I got these installed tonight. Very pleased with how it looks over stock, and the glare is minimal if any. Installation was a breeze, literally plug and play. 6000k. Here is a comparison:





deAutoLED.com said:


> Thank you for your feedback, we appreciate it.:thumbup:





mikepike78 said:


> I have them in my 15 Passat S stock housing and I can say the beam pattern and output is almost the same as my 14 Elantra limited with projectors. No blinding or glare. Actually took mine to get inspected today at the dealer and it passed no questions asked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Reverse LEDs




















Reverse LED listing - stock tails:
http://deautokey.com/product/revers...s-in-1-bulb-error-free-fits-all-tiguan-models

ALL LEDs for your Tiguan:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Orders ship daily with a tracking # from the US! Receive your product quickly!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

When 1 LED is not enough - try 48 LEDs in your trunk - easy to install trunk Strip:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

-Includes adapters that fit all car models
-no splicing
-100% easy plug and play install


----------



## RicFromVB (Jun 17, 2017)

Just a quick video showing off the LED high beam (DRL's) by DeAutoLED. Installed on my 2017 VW Tiguan. H15 Daytime Running LEDS & High Beams - 100% Plug & Play. Took less than 20 minutes to install, no tools needed.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RicFromVB said:


> Just a quick video showing off the LED high beam (DRL's) by DeAutoLED. Installed on my 2017 VW Tiguan. H15 Daytime Running LEDS & High Beams - 100% Plug & Play. Took less than 20 minutes to install, no tools needed.


Wow, great review and feedback, we will share and cannot wait to see how the H7RC kit works for you.

Here is a link to the High Beam / DRL dual function LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/h15-da...00-plug-play-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models

Here is a link to the H7RC HID Kit low beams for the reflector housing:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims

:thumbup:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Wow, great review and feedback, we will share and cannot wait to see how the H7RC kit works for you.
> 
> Here is a link to the High Beam / DRL dual function LEDs:
> http://deautokey.com/product/h15-da...00-plug-play-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models
> ...


do you have bulbs that will fit a 2018 Tiguan SE? 
from my research i need H15 for headlights adn HB4/9006 for the foglights. 

im looking to go as white as possible for headlights and as yellow as possible for foglights. just cannot find anything concrete concerning this new of a vehicle. 

thanks!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> do you have bulbs that will fit a 2018 Tiguan SE?
> from my research i need H15 for headlights adn HB4/9006 for the foglights.
> 
> im looking to go as white as possible for headlights and as yellow as possible for foglights. just cannot find anything concrete concerning this new of a vehicle.
> ...


Yes the h15 are High Beam / DRL dual function - these are the LEDS - same as posted in video above to see more info on it:
http://deautokey.com/product/h15-da...00-plug-play-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models

Here is a link to the H7RC HID Kit low beams for the reflector housing:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

9006 fogs, we have very bright de360 model which you can use laminx to cover, you have to cover the bulb with yellow anyway so you will still see the yellow:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims


Let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes the h15 are High Beam / DRL dual function - these are the LEDS - same as posted in video above to see more info on it:
> http://deautokey.com/product/h15-da...00-plug-play-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models
> 
> Here is a link to the H7RC HID Kit low beams for the reflector housing:
> ...


awesome! thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> awesome! thanks for the quick reply!


Thank you, please let us know if you have any questions because we know it can get confusing.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes the h15 are High Beam / DRL dual function - these are the LEDS - same as posted in video above to see more info on it:
> http://deautokey.com/product/h15-da...00-plug-play-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models
> 
> Here is a link to the H7RC HID Kit low beams for the reflector housing:
> ...


I also have a 2018 Tiguan with the base trim halogen headlights (which do have LED DRL).

Just to be clear, do I need both the h15 and the H7RC kit?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bawlti said:


> I also have a 2018 Tiguan with the base trim halogen headlights (which do have LED DRL).
> 
> Just to be clear, do I need both the h15 and the H7RC kit?


Hi, the bulb guide for 2018 is not out yet but from what we have seen this is correct, but can you please check out your owners manual to make sure, the list of bulb types will be in there, or you can even look at bulb model on back of bulb in the housing.

Let us know what you find.

Thank you


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Hi, the bulb guide for 2018 is not out yet but from what we have seen this is correct, but can you please check out your owners manual to make sure, the list of bulb types will be in there, or you can even look at bulb model on back of bulb in the housing.
> 
> Let us know what you find.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks for the quick reply. Allright, I just took some pics. Low beams, high beams and DRLs look like they are all independent of each other.

God, the yellow and white mix is just ugly. Make it all halogen, or all LED, but not both as the same time:









Front view, low beams (pretty much always on with the DRLs):









With the high beams:









DRLs only:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bawlti said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Allright, I just took some pics. Low beams, high beams and DRLs look like they are all independent of each other.
> 
> God, the yellow and white mix is just ugly. Make it all halogen, or all LED, but not both as the same time:


We agree with that, it doesn't look good or match - we have bulbs for low beams but we would need to know bulb type but we feel it is H7 and the H7RC will work:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

what about the other bulbs - you would have to look at the bulb itself to know.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We agree with that, it doesn't look good or match - we have bulbs for low beams but we would need to know bulb type but we feel it is H7 and the H7RC will work:
> http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit
> 
> what about the other bulbs - you would have to look at the bulb itself to know.


I will look into it during the long weekend


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bawlti said:


> I will look into it during the long weekend


Thanks, we cannot wait to see what you find.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bawlti said:


> I will look into it during the long weekend


Hi, was there any update, we look forward to getting you setup with something that will match.

Thanks


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Hi, was there any update, we look forward to getting you setup with something that will match.
> 
> Thanks


Both the low and high beams are H7s. Is that possible?
I guess I would need a H7rc kit for the low beams, and white non-HID H7 bulbs for the high beams?

Here is a sticker near the headlights :


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bawlti said:


> Both the low and high beams are H7s. Is that possible?
> I guess I would need a H7rc kit for the low beams, and white non-HID H7 bulbs for the high beams?
> 
> Here is a sticker near the headlights :


Yeah, it being a reflector we guess it is:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

We have not tested the high beam H7 HID kit, you can try the H7RC kit and see if it works in the high beam if you want to start with the low beam.


Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LED Fogs create wide spread of light - low on ground where you want it - no blinding glare:
http://deautokey.com/category/exterior-lighting-all-led-headlight-fog-kits

If your model is NOT listed check out the universal guide:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen

Look up your bulb with the bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Light where you want - not where you don't:
*-error free / flicker free / plug and play*


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Well I did the opposite haha. Just installed the interior kit in my 2014 Tiguan this morning. I’m very happy with the outcome. Packaging was well done and everything fit perfect. I installed some philips LEDs that had some issues with flickering so I picked up a set from deAuto and couldn’t be happier. I’m looking at doing the same for my mirror puddle lights as well as reverse bulbs. I’d like to pick up a set of OEM led tails but if I decide not to I will be doing the full led upgrade to the factory tail lamps as well. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Branman said:


> Well I did the opposite haha. Just installed the interior kit in my 2014 Tiguan this morning. I’m very happy with the outcome. Packaging was well done and everything fit perfect. I installed some philips LEDs that had some issues with flickering so I picked up a set from deAuto and couldn’t be happier. I’m looking at doing the same for my mirror puddle lights as well as reverse bulbs. I’d like to pick up a set of OEM led tails but if I decide not to I will be doing the full led upgrade to the factory tail lamps as well. Happy Thanksgiving!


Thanks for the support, we heard this a lot through emails and we area always upset they could not enjoy our LEDs first because many then feel that all LEDs will have the same issue.

The reverse and puddle are a great upgrade, we can help you with this.

The interior Kit has the option for the puddles on the drop down menu:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-2008-current-full-8pc-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

The reverse are normally the 921 model found here - just double check:
http://deautokey.com/product/revers...s-in-1-bulb-error-free-fits-all-tiguan-models

Thank you


----------



## ronin47 (Oct 18, 2001)

*2011 Tiguan?*

Do you have an LED upgrade kit which will work on a 2011 VW Tiguan?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ronin47 said:


> Do you have an LED upgrade kit which will work on a 2011 VW Tiguan?


For what location?

For headlights we only suggest our H7RC kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

Our H7RC kit for reflectors create a better beam angle, they are also brighter than LEDs and create clean bright light on the ground vs patchy light like LEDs.

fogs we do have LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

I just completed mines in about 30min. I have a couple of day time pics to show where I put the ballast but I'll repost with night pics later tonight.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Cut off line... So far, I like what I see. Thank you for the lights









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Roly4Mo said:


> I just completed mines in about 30min. I have a couple of day time pics to show where I put the ballast but I'll repost with night pics later tonight.



Thank you - it looks great - we will share.

:thumbup:


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Do you guys sell replacement bulbs for this kit? Also, any plans in a 4300k temp?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Roly4Mo said:


> Do you guys sell replacement bulbs for this kit? Also, any plans in a 4300k temp?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Our HID have a lifetime warranty if anything happens - we do sell replacements as we know some like to keep extra around.

But for 4300k, our 5k black wiring model is around 4800k but we feel 4300k is so close to OEM no one wants it, we can look into making a custom set if you want but it would be a little bit more than the standard 5k/6k but we can help - if you email [email protected] they can help you.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Roly4Mo said:


> Thanx for the info. I knew there was a reason for the temperatures chosen. The lighting output is great, and I just pulled along side a new Porsche and the color output was a lot more blue then I thought mines was. It made your kit more white which made me feel more comfortable with the 5000k temp.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


:thumbup: thanks we appreciate your post, we hear this a lot with our color temperature vs OEM for headlights and our complete interior LED kits. Many like our CRI color temperature, we make sure they are a clean white *without* any gas station-like hyper white tint.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Order now and save with the sale going on our site right now: www.deAutoLED.com

All orders ship 12/26 with a tracking #










Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy New Year - all orders ship 1/2 with a tracking # - buy now and save!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

All of our LEDs are tested to 100% work in your car to be bright and work without error! See the difference vs random LEDs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Would the "Complete Brake CREE/SMD LED" kit for the B7 Passat work for a PQ35 Tiguan?

http://deautokey.com/product/passat-b7-complete-brake-osram-led-bright-error-free

Both vehicles seems to utilize the same set of bulbs:
Two 1156 bulbs for the brake/turn signal lamp on the rear corners
Two 194 bulbs for the rear side indicators
Two 194 bulbs for the tail lamps on the trunk/rear hatch 

The "Complete Brake / Tail LED Kit" for the Tiguan includes only two 1156 bulbs:
http://deautokey.com/product/comple...right-error-free-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-tails


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bucktown80 said:


> Would the "Complete Brake CREE/SMD LED" kit for the B7 Passat work for a PQ35 Tiguan?
> 
> http://deautokey.com/product/passat-b7-complete-brake-osram-led-bright-error-free
> 
> ...


Thanks for the question, it has not been tested fully overtime so we cannot say that it will work. It is a different setup between both kits though, the passat is not using the same 1156 as in the Tiguan that we tested. 

The passat LEDs did not work in the Tiguan, as many know all of our LEDs have custom setup to work in each specific model and why we have been so popular in the VW/Audi Community, if you want to email [email protected] they can help you with a custom setup using the new 1156 + new 194 models that might work better - it is the ones being used in the Q5 tails that they feel might work better for you:
http://deautokey.com/product/choose...verse-for-the-audi-q5-lower-rear-bumper-tails


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sale going on now - visit www.deAutoLED.com for more info!

Don't miss out on making your car better & saving!
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't miss out on being left in the dark while out during the dark summer nights! 

These are bright / no glare HID kits designed around the reflector housing!

Tested to work and look good in all model years from 2009 to 2018 - all vary in what the kit includes - please choose the year you require on the drop down menu:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Big and bulky HID kits are in the past.

Our HID H7rc kit is made for your reflector housing - clean thin ballast - easy install:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit



Thin but NOT lacking any of the essential components that make our HID kits great:
-quick start
-plug and play
-no misfires in extreme cold or hot weather
-works without errors without any additional relays or wiring
-no need for any coding or disabling DRLs, runs on a complete stock OEM setup
:thumbup:


*SIZE of ballast: *
2.75 inches x 3.54 inches x .47 inches

*SIZE of playing cards for perspective: *
2.25 inches × 3.5 inches x 1.5 inches


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm on the fence in terms of ordering the H7rc kit. Any instructions included?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JCWolf1.8T said:


> I'm on the fence in terms of ordering the H7rc kit. Any instructions included?


Hi, our H7RC is a popular kit - we sell many and never had an issue with install - we won't say it is an easy install but once you get into the kit is fairly easy to install - it just has the ballast/wires.

This is an honest thread discussing our product - you will see all real honest feedback/questions/troubleshooting:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit/

*Listing reference:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

H7RC KIT for reflectors - no errors - plug and play - projector-like visibility!
*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a complete LED interior set from you guys for my tdi JSW (non pano) that is being sold back to VW. Will these work on my '13 SE Tiguan w/Pano?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

gearheadzTV said:


> I have a complete LED interior set from you guys for my tdi JSW (non pano) that is being sold back to VW. Will these work on my '13 SE Tiguan w/Pano?


Yes - everything will fit except the rear domes - if you email [email protected] they can help you with this.

Thank you for the support
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Make your car better / create a higher-end look that is safer with LEDs.

Front turn - no hyperflashing - bright dark amber - no errors:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan











ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We want to thank everyone who showed support and joined our FB page! First time people that join will receive 20% off - it is a 1 time use per person that join:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/




We always have email support during the weekends - We know many do their LED installs on the weekend and we are around so you can ask any questions you may have. Email: [email protected]

Benefits of joining our FB group:

//New testing of product will be going on and shared in the FB group
//Promos and discounts that cannot be found anywhere else
//When first joining receive a discount code (instructions on how to receive it in the group - just ask if you do not see it and one of the admins can help you)
//DIY easy to find and listed in the group and have access to ask questions from actual customers that used and installed the product themselves
//We are not in the group but can easily be emailed with any questions [email protected] if you cannot find an answer within the FB group

Thank you for the support!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs tested to actually work - stop wasting time on LEDs that are not bright, cause errors or simply don't look like you thought they would - LEDs tested in your specific housing to look good and work - save your time:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See why our LED fogs are some of the best on the market!

Product listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*Light past your OEM headlights for more visibility:*









*Clean cut-off
Shines light far on sides
No blinding glare
Matches OEM color temperature*


















*Brighter than many other models on the market:*


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See why our interior LEDs are so popular!
-Fade in/out like OEM
-Clean white color temp
-WON’T stay dimly lit when your car is off
-No spotting with our lighting
-Our product has Frustration free packaging – every LED comes in an anti-static bag that is easy to open. 
-All interior LEDs are labeled for each location (we don’t simply toss the same looking LEDs in a bag and make you figure it out). Our LEDs look different for each area of your car.

www.deAutoLED.com

-Choose from red white or blue footwells
Red is one of our most popular footwell colors for good reason:
Red has great night vision properties and many studies show that it reduces anxiety and stress.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to check out our plug and play Trunk LED strip
-48 bright white LEDs (also available in red on drop down)
-includes all adapters - simply plug it into your OEM housing and run the 48 LEDs anywhere in your trunk

*It is that simple - LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models






Fits all Car model:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for all our Veterans! We appreciate your service!

Please check out our website banner for our Veteran Day Sale:
www.deAutoLED.com

:thumbup:


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Is the led strip waterproof?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Roly4Mo said:


> Is the led strip waterproof?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Hi, it is water resistant but not waterproof. It is really made for the trunk where if it gets a bit wet that is fine but it cannot be submerged.

But many put it on top - you can put it on bottom or side without issue:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

SINGLE YELLOW FOG LEDS NOW AVAILABLE:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

-NOT A NOVELTY
-THESE ARE BRIGHT
-HYPER YELLOW 3000K PLASMA


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New single yellow Fog LEDs out:
http://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit

-BRIGHT
-Hyper Plasma 3K


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

What is your fog LED preference?
We have a LED for everyone.

Solid Yellow [ Product Link ]
Solid White [ Product Link ]
White/Yellow/Halogen with Strobe & Flash [ Product Link ]
White/Yellow/Halogen without Strobe & Flash [ Product Link ]

With 4 brand new bright models you cannot go wrong.

Note – all LEDs are in the same brightness range so you will not sacrifice brightness if choose one over the other.

-Endless positive feedback and our guarantee has you covered so you can purchase with confidence
-Large spread of light on the road for better coverage and visibility
-These will shine bright on the sides of the road past your main headlights

*Backed by our famous True Lifetime Warranty
*Free UPGRADED shipping within the US (YES FREE)


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BRAND NEW LED FOR YOUR REFLECTORS!
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat

These are new technology with amazing features you cannot find anywhere:
-NO FANS (passive cooling - never drops lumens)
-NO wires to install. This includes a special adapter just like your OEM car
-This adapter allows for a 9 and 3 alignment of the diodes which create a great OEM-LIKE beam pattern
-NO BALLASTS or Resistors - truly error free
-This has instant-ON so no waiting for warm-up
-9/3 offset which is important in your headlight.

Now you can have the sleek look of LEDs
Quick light up time LEDs provide
More visibility

This model was fully tested by many forum members prior to its full launch with great feedback!

Great cut-off - mimics OEM - creates much more light down the road:










Simply remove your halogen bulb/adapter and install this model! It is really that simple.

Do not be fooled by LEDs that look "similar" - these other models DO NOT align correctly and have been an issue for many.

If you have any questions please email [email protected]

This is really a NEW type of bulb.












----Real customer feedback from people that have used the product-----
ALL HAVE SHIPPED & the feedback is in! We want to share just a few replies we received and extend our sale for everyone!

Don't miss it at this price:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat

"I tried many bulbs that needed wiring and adapters and coding and resistors and taps and endless everything. At the end my engine bay looked like the wiring on Johnny 5. The deAutoLED is a simple bulb that replaces a bulb and nothing else. It might not sound like a big deal but it looks neat as it is just a bulb. I want to apologize as I emailed them 5x asking the same question before I was convinced that this was really only a bulb with no wiring "

"the low beams shoot a real nice wide line just like you guys said they would. Not too high either. An amazing amount of light. Very impressed!"

"engineering PERFECTION on these new leds. These make me smile. I can make fun of all my "old-tech xenon friends" now"

"I figured I would give it a shot with the sale not hoping for the best but I could have not wished for better."

"I removed my 'super bright' 'night breaker' 'destroyer of the dark' 'catchy name' halogen bulbs that I thought were bright to install these LEDs and there is no comparison. If you think your fancy halogens are good these are 100000x better"

"How did I drive without these?"

"So I just bought the drop in H7 led low beams for me 2017 VW GTI, and love them! I have been hesitating to buy any LED bulbs because of external ballasts and poor beam pattern, but man these were so easy to install without any wires or ballast and perform amazingly!"

"Believe the hype of these LEDS. I tried every model and nothing comes close. These simply are the best easy drop in bulbs that work and have a great beam angle."

"These are IDENTICAL to another model I had but the other model didn't sit right. These sit perfectly and create a much better light pattern on the road. I cannot be happier. Oh and they were less money than the other ones. win-win"


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Whosthatguy said:


> Look into deautoled, they make really good output on my tiguan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the support.

This is very tricky with the Tiguan and they switched it. We want to bring up the models you would need here to avoid any confusion.

*2011 & 2018+ DO NOT need adapters:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*2012 to 2017 do need adapter.* The lasfit are not aligned correctly though so be careful - they are not made for the Tiguan to align 9 and 3 for best beam angle. Ours are aligned correctly for the best beam angle and have the adapters built in - those are found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

VWTiger210 said:


> Actually it is 7506 is used for brake/signal/tail 194 rear side marker.


 Wish there was a way to search just this thread - Is there a reason I don't see the 7506 LEDs listed for the '09 Tiguan, or am I not looking hard enough?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

a1junkie said:


> Wish there was a way to search just this thread - Is there a reason I don't see the 7506 LEDs listed for the '09 Tiguan, or am I not looking hard enough?


The 1156 brake/tail? What year is your car?

They can be found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/comple...right-error-free-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-tails


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

deAutoLED.com said:


> The 1156 brake/tail? What year is your car?
> 
> They can be found here:
> http://deautokey.com/product/comple...right-error-free-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-tails


Mine's an '09, with incandescent brake lights. The bulbs I pulled were 7506.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

a1junkie said:


> Mine's an '09, with incandescent brake lights. The bulbs I pulled were 7506.


Ok that is here:
http://deautokey.com/product/comple...right-error-free-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-tails

Thank you


----------



## scottglenn (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a 2013 Tiguan SEL
Can you suggest a LED conversion kit?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

scottglenn said:


> I have a 2013 Tiguan SEL
> Can you suggest a LED conversion kit?


Yes - what do you need? If you send a list of bulb types and location they have it all tested to work and look good in your car - they can reply quickly to you:
[email protected]



No joke fogs - this is what you need for your VW - many will tell you they are brighter than your stock low beams:

http://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

No joke fogs - this is what you need for your VW - many will tell you they are brighter than your stock low beams:

http://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support.

We are OPEN & SHIPPING daily.

Amazing customer feedback! THANK YOU:


jjvincent said:


> I bought the deAutoLed ones back in early 2017 for my AT. I rotated them to get the widest spread. For about three years they have been running every time I drive it (I keep the fogs on all of the time). People do not flash me and I get a nice low spread on the lights which is what you pretty much want fogs to do anyway.




Pick up your fogs now - great for summer nights:
https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


Choose from white, yellow or dual white/yellow - all same brightness and hyper 3K yellow or clean 5K White. 

->WIDE SPREAD OF LIGHT
->Clean white 5K
->HYPER 3K Plasma Yellow
->BRIGHT
->Great in all weather


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Join our facebook group for future discounts & deals exclusive to our FB Group members:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out sales at deAutoLED BANNER ON OUR WEBSITE:

www.deAutoLED.com

New sales are active until end of year (all will be listed on our website's banner) DO NOT MISS OUT!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



DUAL FOGS


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs that simply work:

www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Just wanted to thank deAutoLED !!!
I had a LED brake light go out recently. I sent an email with pics and had a replacement bulb in a few days no questions asked !!!
Best customer service around !!
Thanks again deAutoLED !!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RocketTig said:


> Just wanted to thank deAutoLED !!!
> I had a LED brake light go out recently. I sent an email with pics and had a replacement bulb in a few days no questions asked !!!
> Best customer service around !!
> Thanks again deAutoLED !!


Thanks for your feedback! Their true lifetime warranty is great. Many companies will leave you having to buy another brand new set. Save money and time with deAutoLED.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy St. Paddy's Day!
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference.

www.deAutoLED.com

We see feedback like this almost daily. We take pride in offering lighting our customers will enjoy in their car daily:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

@ member Sadheartofmine - Installed DeAuto LED trunk light strip.
--
-Thanks for the support!!

*Listing:*


https://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models



Perfect to light up a dark trunk due to the housing being in a bad spot in your car

We thought of everything with our plug and play trunk strip.

-OEM adapters including making this a direct plug and play adapter into your OEM housing (Easy install)
-48 Very BRIGHT LED Diodes 
-Clean White or red color option available
-Flexible & bendable with hard resin coating so it can still take a beating in your trunk
-Can place anywhere (top, bottom or side of trunk)
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk


Customer feedback:
"No more dark trunk. I can see everything in my trunk now"
"Love this. It lights up the ground when I open my trunk that someone actually stopped and asked me about the light after I opened my trunk"
"I tried other strips and so far this is the brightest and easiest install as there was no adapters to solder or tap into wires. Their plug and play adapter makes the difference"
"Clean light that is bright and exactly what I wanted"


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Father's Day sale on NOW - do not miss out!

*10% OFF ENTIRE ORDER: *
F10


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shipping daily - LEDs made for your VW!

-Buy with confidence

-no more guessing if your LEDs will work

-Bright and look OEM



www.deAutoLED.com


"
I have the dual white/yellow w/flash option.

Very happy for three years now a great value, in the high contrast use seeing obstacles "softroading"...plus snow, plus the white extra light into ditches in deer season...🤣










"

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have been on VWVortex for over 9 years and we could have not done this without our amazing customers!

We sell high quality LEDs that simply work and look good in your car:
www.deAutoLED.com

Email [email protected] with any questions and help.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Labor Day Sale ON NOW!! Check out website's banner for the deal of the year:

www.deAutoLED.com


-Error Free
-Bright diodes
-Thin PCB board for clean light output
-True Lifetime Warranty (Leading warranty in the industry). This is truly the last LED you will have to buy for your car.
-FREE Shipping within the US
-24/7 support. Our team will reply with any questions almost instantly:


https://deautokey.com/contact



Compared to many top competitors are pricing are less and our diodes are brighter.

Stop guessing what will work and do it right the first time. Our feedback consistently shows where other LEDs caused errors & were dim ours were error free & bright.

We are here to make sure you get the product you want that works in your VW/Audi (and many more car models).

Bright fog LEDs where you want light - in white, yellow or dual fogs white/yellow:


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get ready for Halloween // Fall with our LEDs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get in on the sale - check out banner @ www.deAutoLED.com for new Halloween code


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Low beams for your Tiguan - more light further spread of light than many competitors - comes with adapters.

For 2009-2011 & 2018+ models:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



for 2012-2017 models:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Not error free for me.
But they still work fine.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

iminhell said:


> Not error free for me.
> But they still work fine.


For the low beams? That is very rare. We have plug and play decoders that DO NOT have to attach to metal and are thin. 

If you contact the team with your order # they can help you:


https://deautokey.com/contact



Thank You


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

deAutoLED.com said:


> For the low beams? That is very rare. We have plug and play decoders that DO NOT have to attach to metal and are thin.
> 
> If you contact the team with your order # they can help you:
> 
> ...



Fog lights.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

iminhell said:


> Fog lights.


That is an easy fix with plug and play decoders - it is an add-on the website - if you contact the team they can get you setup:


https://deautokey.com/contact



It is rare to have errors with our fogs but it can happen but these are plug and play - do not attach to metal.

Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fog light errors are rare but we have plug and play resistors on the drop down menu - some older Tiguans can trigger the error but from our testing it was rare:


https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime




They are very thing/compact and DO NOT have to attach to metal so they have been very popular


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

www.deAutoLED.com

new products coming in 2022 - front/rear footwell kit and upgraded front end lighting!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get through the winter with LEDs. See and be seen.
www.deAutoLED.com

Proven safer by creating a faster reaction time (turns signal LEDs)
More enjoyable ride when you can easily see more of the road

(Current sales on top of banner on our website)
->Free SHIPPING within the US
->True Lifetime Warranty
->24/7 Customer Service
->QUICK Shipping


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright low beams - H7 - brighter than many competitors - adapters are included.

2012-17:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat



2011 & 2018-22:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone doing Green footwells for the month of March?

Check out our RGB Color changers - all LED footwell models can be found here:


https://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models



contact us if you have questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our low beams cut-off and brightness is what makes ours different than the other models listed for Tiguans.

For Tiguan 2012-17:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat



For 20092011/2018-22:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs were designed around the VW/Audi housing unlike other companies that list their bulbs for VW without having them created for that specific housing.

See the difference in spread of light - brightness - and most importantly the cut-off in your housing that has made us the go to source for VW LEDs for over 10 years!

*Fogs choose your style:*


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds



*Low for 2012-17 models:*


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat



*for 2011 / 2018+:*


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta




*High beam H7 model:*


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta



Same fogs tested in our Tiguan housing and Audi - same reflector style - the coverage is amazing -FOGS ONY ON:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Checkout all sales:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

@deAutoLED.com
I've noticed that the white in my white/yellow fog has developed a very noticeable purple cutoff line in one bulb. Driving I don't notice it except off road signs. I'm guessing oncoming traffic sees it more.

Something that can be warrantied or run it til it's dead then warranty?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

iminhell said:


> @deAutoLED.com
> I've noticed that the white in my white/yellow fog has developed a very noticeable purple cutoff line in one bulb. Driving I don't notice it except off road signs. I'm guessing oncoming traffic sees it more.
> 
> Something that can be warrantied or run it til it's dead then warranty?


Hi, yes that is 100% covered under their lifetime warranty but that is very strange - I never seen or heard of it before but they can help.

Contact:


https://deautokey.com/contact



or warranty form:


https://deautokey.com/rma-warranty-claim-form


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

It's actually there in yellow mode also. But I can't get a good pic of that.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Truly not something they seen - I contacted the team about this and they have not had this issue before so they want to try to figure this out and replace the set
If you contact them they will help you:


https://deautokey.com/contact



thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Memorial Day Sale – check out the deals here for LEDs that simply work – bright – error free at an amazing price:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



If you have questions please contact the team – they have limited support this weekend & will help you with all your lighting questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

check out LEDs tested for your VW:
www.deAutoLED.com

contact us with any questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out all Summer Deals:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



Don't miss out on the best LEDs for your car!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

No errors - quick support and shipping - buy with confidence and save yourself time:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Current sale:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



LEDs ship Daily
Tested for your VW
Bright and error free 

Save time and know your LEDs will work!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Need help? We reply 24/7 & normally within hours:


https://deautokey.com/contact



We can help you with any custom LEDs or help you choose the right LED for your VW/Audi.

-Our LEDs simply work - you probably tried a lot of LEDs for your VW/Audi - we have heard it all followed by "will your LEDs work." The answer is YES.
-Our LEDs are bright - this means a lot when it comes to safety:
--> Amber Turn LEDs can be seen in direct sunlight which is important - many Amber LEDs are bright at night but during the day they can get lost in the sun and this is not safe
--> Brake LEDs have a deep vivid red light that can be seen easily while giving an upgraded look to your car. They also have a bright contrast between brake/tails
--> Reverse LEDs are some of the brightest while being some of the only error free models to date - they allow your back-up camera to see even more. And other people will notice your bright reverse - most accidents happen when reversing and our Reverse LEDs help you see and be seen
--> Custom footwell LEDs add a unique styling - we have front/rear conversion kits where you only need power to your front Footwells. This is the first of its kind on the market as it uses your OEM housing without any need for splicing or coding- 100% plug & play


We have been on the forums for over 10 years. We were able to do this by consistently bringing error free/bright/NEW LEDs to market that simply work. There are thousands of LEDs on the market and even more companies doing "testing" to find the best LEDs. What keeps our business around are the customers that tried these other LEDs and saw a difference in our product. These customers were happy to spread their feedback with confidence knowing the next person would have the same great experience with our product.

We want to thank everyone that has supported us on the forums for the past 10 years - it has meant the world to us and allowed us to continue to bring LEDs that make a difference in your daily driving.

Thank You for reading and we look forward to hearing from you,

-deAutoLED


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out our website banner for new sales:
www.deAutoLED.com

Don't miss out on this deal!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New fall sale:
www.deAutoLED.com

Stock up now!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

The brighter switchback fogs:


https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



These are normally brighter than competitors single color fog LEDs!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LOW BEAMS with clean cut-off and bright - see the difference:

for 2011/2018-2022 models:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



For 2012-17 models:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get your LEDs before Christmas!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have LEDs that are bright - error free with an amazing cut-off that creates a lot of usable light on the road

Don't be fooled by other drop in models - they normally do not align 9 and 3 and create a good cut-off - this is what you need for *2012-17 years - low beam*:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat



Our model align 9 and 3 and create a good cut-off with a lot of usable light spread - the cut-off and light on the road is very important and not just the brightness.

*2012-17 models high beams are this model H15:*


https://deautokey.com/product/h15-daytime-running-leds-high-beams-100-plug-play-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models




*for low beams 2009-11 & 2018-22 you need this:*


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



*for high beams 2009-11 & 2018-22 you need this:*


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta



While ours are more you will find right away that you are going to get more with our product - for something you use daily it is good to have something that will work.


----------

